# Verona Pooth zum 2ten mal Mutter



## Claudia (5 Juni 2011)

Das Warten hat endlich ein Ende: Werbe-Ikone Verona Pooth (42) ist zum zweiten Mal Mama geworden. Am 4. Juni um 11.57 Uhr erblickte ein gesunder Junge per Kaiserschnitt das Licht der Welt. „Ja, das Baby ist da“, bestätigte Pooths Manager Alain Midzic auf Nachfrage von BUNTE.de. Mutter und Sohn gehe es bestens. Der Neugeborene ist 53cm groß, 3200 Gramm schwer. Wie der Kleine heißt, haben Verona und Franjo Pooth bisher aber noch nicht entschieden.


Um den Namen habe es im Vorfeld wilde Diskussionen zwischen Verona und ihrem Mann Franjo (41) gegeben. Aber auch Söhnchen San Diego (7) hatte bei der Auswahl schon ein Wörtchen mitzureden, wie die 42-Jährige bereits Mitte April bei der Verleihung des Felix Burda Awards verriet.

„Das Baby bekommt auf jeden Fall wieder einen Latino-Namen. Derzeit sind sechs Namen im Rennen. Am liebsten würde ich den Namen nehmen, den Diego am besten findet“, sagte sie im Gespräch mit BUNTE.de damals. Das Kinderzimmer sei auch bereits fertig eingerichtet für den neuen Erdenbürger. „Es wurde ganz in Blau gestrichen“, erzählte die Werbe-Ikone weiter. Dort wird sich der Kleine jetzt sicherlich pudelwohl fühlen. BUNTE.de gratuliert der ganzen Familie Pooth von Herzen!

Quelle: Bunte.de


----------



## Claudia (6 Juni 2011)

wenn es dich nicht interessiert warum öffnest du dann den Thread?


----------



## Chamser81 (6 Juni 2011)

Meine Mutter würde wieder sagen: "Die feinen Promi-Damen sind sich wieder zu fein die Schmerzen auszuhalten um auf natürlichem Wege zu entbinden"!


----------

